# dip stick heater?



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has heard about problems using dip stick heaters on the newer style diesels without the usual elec. plug in? I had no problems starting so far on my 97 PSD but I'd like to be able to plug in on real cold nites like tonite!


----------



## ProSno (Nov 24, 2001)

Do you have the stock block heater plug in? Its the best route to go. I havent seen a diesel yet with out one. As for a dipstick plug in --if you have a regular plug in heater why bother?? they are okay but not nearly as good as a stock heating unit.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Prosno
My 97 doesn't have a plug in.It has a built in block heater that activates when you turn the key until you see the (Wait to start) light go off! Usually under one minute on real cold days it takes longer. It starts but it's not warm by no means! I thought that all new Ford diesels came without plug ins, now I'm not so sure. That's why I questioned the dip stick heater. I know that the Dodge cummins that I owned in 95 had a plug in and in the morning after being pluged in when I started it had heat or close to it!


----------



## Grshppr (Dec 2, 2002)

"It has a built in block heater that activates when you turn the key until you see the (Wait to start) light go off!"

You are talking about the glow plugs. These are not really for heating the engine, they preheat the diesel so it ignites and starts. I'm sure there is a block heater on your truck, check the block, where the frost plugs are, and there will be a wire coming our with a plug end on it. It may not have been used much, and therefore hard to find. Otherwise you can buy one that is magnetic, and you just put it on the oil pan and plug it in. I know guys that use them one bobcats etc here and they work well. Other wise getting a proper block heater installed isn't much, about $50 parts plus labour. But I'd definately check over that block well I'm 99 % sure it has one, its just hiding somewhere.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Grshppr
I'v got a feeling that your probably right. I bought it new in 97 and never seen one, but never really searched for one. Tomorrow I'll check and let you know!
Thanks!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I think the block heater is a factory standard item on a PS Ford,No ?

Check around under the hood,grille,or rad support,maybe someone tucked it up out of the way ?


----------



## SIMONE'S LAWNS SERVICE (Dec 19, 2002)

*Block Heaters*

I'm a diesel mechanic and I have seen trucks without block heaters from the factory.However this is rare and usually the trucks I have seen without them are out of the south. I don't work with the Power Strokes too much, but I believe the block heater cord comes out in the front bumper area on the right side, I'll make sure and look tomorrow at work.They definitely make life easier for you and your truck.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

My 03' F-650 w/ 3126b Cat engine did NOT come with a block heater. I couldn't believe it. No primer pump either. It does have glowplugs which have been working fine during start up considering the cold temps that we have had recently here in southern New Jersey. Jake.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

We had a 95' powerstroke with block heater,we found the cord on the driverside with no plug!,must have been one of those" built on friday afternoon" trucks


----------



## HerkFE (May 13, 2002)

*Block heater tip...*

Just a quick note from when I had my '96 PSD. I connected a short (18") heavy duty extension cord to the block heater plug and then secured that cord to the plow frame with zip ties. That way if I would have or when my ex DID drive off without unplugging it, the chances were that only one of the two extension cords would be tore off and not the plug to the block heater. Was well worth the $3 for the peace of mind!

For what it's worth...... :waving:


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

IF YOU WANT TO KEEP THE ENGINE WARM GO WITH A BLOCK HEATER . OIL DIPSTICK HEATER IS ONLY COOKING THE OIL IN THE PAN . BLOCK HEATER REPLACES ONE OF THE FREEZE PLUGS AND WARM THE ANTIFREEZE 


CARDOCTOR


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*dip stick heater*

Thanks for all the replys

I'v looked good and still can't find any plug! I guess I 'll add this to my list of things to do.

Thanks again!


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

The block heater is in the block on the front driver side of the motor. Plug can usually be found wire tied behind the bumper, below the radiator on driver side. Commonly it is brought out through the grill. Chances are on a vehicle that old that the plug may have been removed. It would be odd that the plug would not have been used ever.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

CT18fireman
I bought this truck new in 97! I know what your saying about the plug up inside the bumper, It's not their nor never was.????


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I cannot believe that a diesel would be sold without one. I believe they are standard equipment. Unless it was a delete in the order. If you cannot find the actual heater in the block then I would complain to the dealer. May be to late but you never know.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Its true not all Ford PSD's had block heaters! We own three Powerstrokes and found out the HARD! way one doesnt have a block heater (option) We found the truck has a southern origin and down there they dont run them too often! Called local dealer around $125.00 installed! Boy when the parts are in we are there!!!


----------

